# Fuel pump issues....or clogged vent, or bad primer bulb?



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

My 85hp Force has been having issues the last couple trips....

On the Bay for the outing a few weeks ago it was straving for fuel....After figuring out that we could pump the primer blub and keep it up on plane, we fished on. Figured the check valve was bad.

Replaced the bulb and went over to LSC...same problem. So now I'm thinking its the fuel pump, bad floats or clogged jets.

Except the only twist is that when we were on the bay...the primer bulb would return to shape. 2nd trip on LSC, the new (?) one stayed flat. Tried opening the gas tank vent and it didn't make a difference. Is it a dud or do I have something else going on??

Soooo.....

A) Can you back blow the gas line to make sure the pick up screen isn't clogged?? (found quite a bit of junk in the filter screen) any check valves? (Bayliner Trophy, 18'CC with an internal tank)

B) How big of a PIA is it to rebuild the fuel pump? It has 3 check valves that need to be replaced too. And 1 of em is pressed in from what I've been reading. I'm pretty sure this is the source of the problem...Damn ethenol! 

C) Any idea what the bench time would be on a 3 bank rebuild?? I can get em off but I've got a crappy trac record with carbs!

Going to order some parts this afternoon....


----------



## Naden fourteen (Jan 26, 2009)

If the bulb stays flat, check the pickup tube. take the whole assembly off the tank and check for flow, and clean it out(assuming no kinks in the lines between the tank and bulb). And though it seems too obvious to mention, is the bulb flow arrow facing the proper direction? Even factory assembled rigs can be on wrong...


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Figured I've done dumber things so I went and checked and the arrow is correct.

Primed up just like its supposed to.... at least while its not running!


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

You are sucking air some place or it is the floats of your carbs. Start with the cheapest first. Start at the tank and check all connections back to the motor, then check the lines inside the motor, remove, blow air through them and replace if necessary, if they are good put them back and put quality zip ties on them. 

If that doesn't solve it, time to move to the carbs. Most likely float and or needle issue.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Sometimes the fuel line hose will deteriorate and the inner liner will collapse or separate and starve the engine...


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Guess I will start at the tank and work my way back...

I've got tomorrow off so I'm going make some headway on it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Figured since I had a 2nd set of hands around today.... I'd tear into it....

Pulled all the fuel lines from the tank to the carb... had some interesting looking gas with the first 2 pumps of the primer bulb (pt jar) and then it looked normal after that (baby food jar).

Pulled the fuel pump and the diaphram looks pretty deformed...its not torn, but I'm thinking there shouldn't be that much flex in it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

salmonslammer said:


> Figured since I had a 2nd set of hands around today.... I'd tear into it....
> 
> Pulled all the fuel lines from the tank to the carb... had some interesting looking gas with the first 2 pumps of the primer bulb (pt jar) and then it looked normal after that (baby food jar).
> 
> ...


Interesting looking fuel, I would put in fresh gas for sure. 


Can't hurt to replace it for sure, especially now that you have it opened up. Did you find any parts of your fuel line in tiny bits and pieces in the fuel? Most external gas lines are comprised of two layers and the internal layer is the one that breaks down and clogs pumps, lines, carbs and injectors as well as choke the fuel line by collapsing on itself under pressure. 

If you are this far into it, you should just pull the cabs drop the bowls and blow out the needle, jet and nossle with carb cleaner and compressed air and then reassemble. Really easy and quick. Don't be intimidated, just put everything back the way it was. 

By doing this you should solve any issues as well as see an overall improvement in performance if it has never been done.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

> Interesting looking fuel, I would put in fresh gas for sure



Scarey thing is....It is fresh gas!

We ran out on the bay and I put 25 gallons in it before LSC.... I'm thinking this was the fuel that was sitting in the fuel line from the tank to the primer bulb. Which was starting to breakdown on the outside.

Got my fuel pump parts ordered....35 bucks through crowley marine... Never used em before... Hope they ship fast!


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Had a similar issue. I cleaned Carb and jets, Spent about $120 having it looked at by Ausgres marina. Said it was my tank and hose. Brand new both. Tank was $60 moher? And worked fine on another evinrude motor. 

Unwilling to believe, I tried several other things before I bit and spent BIG BUCKS ($100) on a new OMC CERTIFIED low-perm tank.

Used my existing new low-perm hose 3/8" and problem went away.

All the years using cheaper tanks without issues made me question. Dispare made me finally listen. Sad to have to throw that much, but I've not had a lick of problems since. FYI

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I've only got about 40 bucks into it so far.... Thankfully!

Replaced all the hoses.... got rid of the quick disconnect, put an inline fuel filter. Checked and cleared the vent hose (which was sketchy looking). Blew out all intake lines to the carbs and the jets. Floats looked good.

Pumped the primer and the gas looked good... I think that crappy looking gas, in the pic, is what was sitting in the pick up line. 

Should be ready to fire it up once I get the new fuel pump parts! Hopefully tomorrow!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Forgot to add.... 


Crowley Marine out of CO has been excellent so far.... They have all the parts blow ups online so you know what ur getting... Prices seemed fair too.

Ordered my parts at 230 pm and they had em shipped by 5pm same day!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Well that didn't solve the problem... time to get into the carbs. Buggers.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Naden fourteen (Jan 26, 2009)

Does that engine use reed valves? And you could try a vaccuum gauge to see if there's a downstream vaccuum leak. That will lean it out and make it run crappy, too.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

But if the reed valves were bad... wouldn't it run like crap all the time? 

If someone pumps the primer bulb, it runs fine.

I was originally thinking bad bulb or fuel pump.... now I'm thinking stuck/misaligned float or possibly a plugged jet. Going to order 3 rebuilt kits tomorrow. From what I've read, they are fairly easy to rebuild... carbs scare me for some reason!

Sure hope its not the reed... that thing is way in there! I'll have to dig around on Iboats and edumacate myself on em.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

My 70 hp Evinrude acted the same way , but only when the gas tank was low on fuel . I'm gonna switch tanks and see if thats the problem .


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Think I've found the problem... pulled the top carb and found this...

is it possible to replace the float assembly with out pulling the carb?

If 1 has failed, should I replace the other 2 or let it go?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Did some more reading on the Iboats forums today...(getting tired of that site!) and found out the carbs need to be pulled to set the float level...

Ordered all new floats, springs, jets and gaskets today... Figured I'll give it a shot on rebuilding em. Cant spend the rest of my life scared of carbs!

Sure have learned a ton about this motor the last couple weeks!


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

I had the same type of problem last spring . Did the obvious repairs , like you , that you have mentioned . I thought for sure it was the fuel pump . I blew back into the tank , by mouth , to make sure that was clear , and almost blew out my eardrumms . The screen on the pick up line in the tank was plugged . It eventually blew out with enough huffin and puffin . I removed it from the tank , cleaned out the tank , emptied the gas tank , cleaned the screen , reinstalled the works and whala . problem solved . If your ball stays collapsed your not getting the fuel from the tank to the ball . The motor is sucking a vaccum ( which means your fuel pump is working ) and there is an obstruction between the squeeze ball and the tank . MINE was the screen in the tank on the pick up tube .

Good Luck and Safe Trips .,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Walldady ----o-------------,


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Got my parts today.... Manual came a couple days ago so I did a ton of reading before hand.

Wasn't too bad of a job...Hardest part was getting the float bowl gasket on!
Replaced the jets, idle screws, needle valves and seats and new floats (had 2 that failed) Starts and runs much better now! 

Only thing now is that while running it on the muffs, my alarm went off cause of overheating! Cripes! Never done that before. 

Going to drop it in the lake tomorrow and see if that makes a difference....

If not... think I'll make some structure out of it!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

frenchriver1 said:


> Sometimes the fuel line hose will deteriorate and the inner liner will collapse or separate and starve the engine...


This post is SPOT ON!! Also as far as I've read through it too 

Even direct from the factory hoses may have had a recall and the manufacturer of the boat, decided to build it later and let the dealer/owner have to deal with it. We had the exact issue happen with a 31' we bought years back.

Funny...... the dealer spent the money to have a guy put a new fuel pump on one of the engines and try it. It still did it. He had some kind of flow gage that he installed in the gas line and it indicated that the line was collasped, thus starving the engine of fuel. Needless to say, the new fuel pump came back off, and all new fuel lines were installed, problem solved. Come to find out, Gates or Goodyear (can't remember now) had, had a recall on their hose because of a factory defect. The boat manufacturer decided just to use the hose anyway......


----------



## superflysnuka (Dec 14, 2011)

salmonslammer said:


> My 85hp Force has been having issues the last couple trips....
> 
> On the Bay for the outing a few weeks ago it was straving for fuel....After figuring out that we could pump the primer blub and keep it up on plane, we fished on. Figured the check valve was bad.
> 
> ...


 
You mentioned above you tried opening the gas tank vent. The gas tank vent should always be open when you're running your motor. I was having similar problems and found a small leak in the fuel hose. Replaced fuel hose and havent had problem since. Also, might be a good idea to run some Sea Foam thru your motor.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Its an enclosed tank so it vents through the bhck of the boat. I've replaced all the fuel and recirculation lines in it.

Took it out last night and it appears that I've gotten it fixed!

Although my hole shot isn't quite up to snuff, it ran and started soooo much better! We were only out an hr or so before the rain chased us off, but its looking good!

Now if I can just get a day off to get some fishing in and try it out!

Thanks for all the info and ideas guys! So glad I did this myself and didn't just drop it off at the shop.... not only did I save several hundo in labor, I no longer have a phobia of carbs!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

